# New Room



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 2, 2007)

:bongin:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeee   can i move in


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2007)

That is a really nice set up you got there. Great use of your equiptment. You know... I need a really big F'n house. For a really F'n big garden.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2007)

only thing i see is those boxes over time with heat and humidity them not holding up. maybe build something more permanent/ more sealed? or do you got ideas on why you did that? just asking because i know it it was my setup- i do things different for different reasons and trying to figure out whatsup... (not ragging anyone) 


and u need to take that curl outta that one exhaust fan on the left side of the pic....those bends hinder flow.


i just dont wanna piss anyone off


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2007)

and maybe move that cord up and out from under the light- (black one on the right side of the page).


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2007)

really bro other than that im REALLY diggin the setup dood 


u make me grin


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 7, 2007)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> really bro other than that im REALLY diggin the setup dood
> 
> 
> u make me grin


 
Thanks..


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 7, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> That is a really nice set up you got there. Great use of your equiptment. You know... I need a really big F'n house. For a really F'n big garden.


 
You can check out my old journal and see what I had last time. I had temp issues, so this will be way better.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 7, 2007)

Genius Green, What kind of light you gonna run or are running?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 7, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Genius Green, What kind of light you gonna run or are running?


 
Hey there FP, i'm runnin a 600w Digital Ballast HPS for the entire grow, with that cool sun 2 reflector/hood.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2007)

*Set up looks great Doc. Nice and clean. :aok: *


----------

